# On tippy toes when striking ball



## Mach82 (Oct 12, 2020)

As above- i come up onto my toes at impact and its driving me mad. Does anyone have any basic advice to stop or lessen this?

I have started back recently after 4 years out and enjoying it, I played links golf and was off 11. Im striking the ball not bad but want to sort this issue out ASAP.


----------



## Mach82 (Oct 12, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Why is it an issue?

Look at a load of videos of the world's best golfers, there's a whole range of feet positions at impact.

The days of having to look like a perfect magazine picture are 20 years ago, don't worry about it.
		
Click to expand...

U think!?! It just looks odd when I see a re run of my swing thats all.

Also I'm blocking alot right, another issue to contend with! :-(


----------



## Mach82 (Oct 12, 2020)

Makes me feel better! Cheers mate


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 13, 2020)

Mach82 said:



			Also I'm blocking alot right, another issue to contend with! :-(
		
Click to expand...

If that is a straight push right.

If the clubface has been set correctly one simple thing to work on is to get more shoulder turn in to the backswing.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



View attachment 32890
View attachment 32891
View attachment 32892
View attachment 32893


Just off the top of my head, Bubba Watson, Lexi Thompson, Justin Thomas and Jordan Spieth.
		
Click to expand...

They are extending post impact, look at their feet at impact and it will be different. Look at Spieth his weight is on the outside of his lead foot.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 16, 2020)

Mach82 said:



			As above- i come up onto my toes at impact and its driving me mad. Does anyone have any basic advice to stop or lessen this?

I have started back recently after 4 years out and enjoying it, I played links golf and was off 11. Im striking the ball not bad but want to sort this issue out ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

You are probably early extending, I expect your backside also pushes in towards the ball and you stand up out of your posture.  I'll try to find a video to help.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Sorry Butch, I don't have any pics at exactly the moment of impact 😅

The whole point of the thread is that he thinks that raising up on his toes is "wrong". It is not necessarily "wrong" if it has no negative impact on his ball striking.

The pics I posted are of players who, off the top of my head, are well known for less than traditional impact positions.

Any muppet can find videos on YouTube.
		
Click to expand...

OK, no need to be rude,   I'm just pointing out that the pictures are showing the players after impact where they have extended through the shot, this is fine but if you extend early then it causes poor striking.  I suggested a video as it shows how to fix the problem easier than trying to say it in words.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 19, 2020)

Traminator said:



View attachment 32890
View attachment 32891
View attachment 32892
View attachment 32893


Just off the top of my head, Bubba Watson, Lexi Thompson, Justin Thomas and Jordan Spieth.
		
Click to expand...

You forgot Dame Laura 







And it's actually at impact


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 23, 2020)

I'd like to see a handicap golfer make good impact stood up on their toes at impact.  Try it.


----------

